# 2020 Shoalwater 23 Cat w/ 300hp G2



## WaypointCC (Oct 22, 2012)

AVAILABLE NOW IN CORPUS CHRISTI TX
2020 Shoalwater 23 Cat powered by an Evinrude 300hp G2. Options include a two tone hull, 15" raised platform w/ bubble console and livewell, 61gal in floor fuel cell, hydraulic jack plate, tilt steering, Lenco trim tabs, powder coated aluminum, wrap around bar, custom bucket seats, dual 8ft Power Pole Blades, glove box, hydraulic jack plate w/ led guage, VHF radio, 36v Minn Kota Trolling motor, led light bar, stereo package, wade ladder, grab bars, aluminum trailer w/ spare tire. 185hrs on motor and with warranty. $72,995 plus ttl
Visit www.waypointmarine.com for more pics and details. Call us today 361-651-2628
Boats FOR fishermen, BY fishermen!


----------

